# Koifutter ? Ja, aber welches ?



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2003)

Hallo Koi-Liebhaber,

eine Anfrage per E-Mail erreichte mich mit der Frage nach gutem bis sehr gutem Koi-Futter. Da ich mich mit dem Thema Koi überhaupt ned auskenne, stell ich die Frage mal hier :

Welches Futter benutzt ihr ? Was könnt ihr empfehlen ?

Besten Dank für die Antworten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2003)

*Futter*

Halo Tommi,

bei niedrigen Wassertemperaturen sollte man "Wheat Germ" füttern.
Basiert auf Weizenkeimen.

Futter mit extremem Fettgehalt (Growth) sollte man nur Zeitweiße Füttern,
Leberschäden drohen bei zu langer Fütterung.

Als Sommerhauptfutter ein Spirulinahaltiges Futter mit Vitaminzusätzen.

zur Überbrückung von Lieferengpässen oder zu später Bestellung 
geht auch normales Goldfischfutter.

Als Leckerli dienen: halbierte Orangen,Bananenstücke,Butterbrote,usw.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2003)

Also meine Koi  bekommen nur die gewöhnlichen  08/15 "Koifuttersticks", die von der Fa. Dehner, Zooma,... angeboten werden.

Wenn das Wasser kühler ist, gibt es ein __ Goldfisch-Light Futter.


Aber nachdem sie immer größer werden, kann das doch auch nicht sooo schlecht sein - oder??
Vor allem ist es viel billiger


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2003)

*Futter*

Hallo ihr zwei,

hmm, dann warten wir mal noch ein paar Antworten ab ... trotzdem danke mal vorerst ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2003)

*Koifutter*

Habe bis vor kurzem noch eine Mischung aus verschieden Hikari produkten verfüttert (eigene Mischung)

Probiere im Moment ein neues Futter namens KI KA IBA aus.
Scheint sehr gut zu sein und ist dazu auch noch erschwinglich.
Dieses Futter hat auch sämtliche Sorten von Koifutter wie Hikari:

Staple,Wheat Germ, Spirulina, Economy, Gold, Friend, Excel, Hi-Growth.
Gruß


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2003)

*Danke*

Moin auch,

danke für die Antwortung, ist ausreichend. Werde diese weiterleiten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2003)

hat schon jemand von Euch KOI POWER gefüttert ? 
Soll angeblich derzeit mit das beste sein... leider ist es bei uns in Österreich noch nicht erhältlich, deswegen kann ich selber keine Erfahrungswerte weitergeben... 
Ist angeblich ein angereichertes all in one Futter für's ganze Jahr

Würde mich interessieren, ob das schon wer "probiert" hat ?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2003)

*Futter*

Hallo Reiner,
das Futter heißt wirklich Hikari Excel.
Gruß Nishigoi


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juni 2003)

Hikari Staple und Excel ist Cichlidenfutter.
Das bekommen mein Frontosas!  hihi

Für meine Kois habe ich Futter aus unserer Firma (Karpfen-,Stör- und Koizucht in der Lausitz mit GFK-Filterbaufirma)

Es heist Cyprico und  besteht aus:
Rohprotein 33 %
Rohfett 3 %
Vitamin A 10000 IU (IE)/kg
Vitamin D3 1300 IU (IE)/kg
Vitamin E 130 mg/kg
Vitamin C 100 mg/kg

und ist in Granulatform 2mm.
Was Besseres hab ich noch nicht gehabt


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2003)

Ich teste gerade Koi-Power
das fressen scheinbar nur meine Kois, die Goldorfen machen einen Bogen drum. Vorteil bei dem Futter ist, daß 10% davon absinkt und auch schüchterne Kois erreicht.

Aber, jeder meiner Kois bevorzugt leider ein anderes Futter.
Der gefrässige liebt Tetra Pond Teichsticks, der Ogon steht auf Sera Junior mit Spirulina, und die anderen mischen irgendwie 

Die Orfen hingegen fressen ausschliesslich die Teichsticks

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2003)

Tja so is das.

Wählerisch sind nicht nur wir Menschen.  
Meine mögen sogar mein Finger.
Sie können ihn nur (noch) nicht abbeissen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

*KOI*

Hallo,
da mein Teich, letzte Woche fertiggestellt wurde (14m³) und ich diesen mit KOIs besetzen möchte, lese ich zur Zeit alles was ich kriegen kann.
Das richtige Futter ist ja nicht gerade ein unwesentlicher Teil am Wohlergehen. Was gefüttert werden kann scheint sehr vielfältig. Für mich ergibt sich die Frage wieviel. Ja, ich weiß, soviel wie in 5 min. verputzt werden kann; aber wieviel ist das ?
Wäre für jeden vernüftigen Tip dankbar.

Tschüs Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

Hallo Koifans,

meine Koi 42 bekommen außer ein spirulinahaltiges Futter zur Zeit Salat, Erbsen, Mais, Möhren,Kartoffeln,__ Reis, dünne Gurkenscheiben, Toastbrot und Brötchen, natürlich immer nur in kleinen Mengen und nicht alles täglich.
Füttern muß ich, weil sich keine Pflanze hält, dieses Jahr zerpflücken die sogar meine Seerosen. :cry: 

Viele Grüße

Dieter


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

es gibt von OASE eine Tabelle, wieviel Gramm Futter jeder Fisch pro Tag bekommen sollte... nach Gewicht und Jahreszeit gestaffelt... ich such Dir die heute Abend mal raus
Das wäre dann halt die wissenschaftlich exakte Methode

Da ich aber nicht glaube, daß jeder eine Küchenwaage beim Teich stehen hat würde ich vorschlagen Du testest Dich heran... 
Ich habe hin und wieder sogar pellet-weise gefüttert, jeden Stick einzeln ins Wasser geworfen... klappt natürlich nur, wenn Du wenig und kleine Fische hast, sonst wirst alt dabei  :? 

noch ein Tipp: übrig gebliebenes Futter kannst Du leicht mit dem Käscher abfischen... somit kannst Du mal eine Hand voll reinhauen, und wenn das zuviel war holst Du es wieder raus und bist beim nächsten Mal schlauer.

Das Problem ist auch, daß die Futtermenge variert, sie ist sehr wetterabhängig... je wärmer, desto mehr fressen die Fische

so, das war's mal für's erste, sollte ja auch was arbeiten

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

*Koi Füttern*

Hallo an alle,

also ich denke, das es nun nicht genau auf eine bestimmte Marke beim Futter ankommt. Wichtiger ist meiner Meinung nach, das die Tiere eine abwechslungsreiche Fütterung bekommen. Der Mensch ist ja auch nicht jeden Tag Gemüseeintopf   

Und vor allem ausgewogen. Da bringen Salatblätter usw. eine gesunde Abwechlung und Vitamine. Außerdem fordern diese die Bindung zwischen Mensch und Koi. Spaß machts obendrein.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

Hallo!

Die Meinungen zum Futer, insbesondere bei Koi sind ja höchst unterscheidlich.

Ich verfüttere im Frühjahr und im Herbst und Winter sinkendes Koi-Futter mit einem 14%igen Anteil an Fetten/Seetierölen und einem Eiweissanteil von 32 %.
Wheat-Garm wird auch nach Ansicht vieler Fachtierärzte für nicht mehr zeitgemäss gehalten, da es den Energiebedarf der Koi nicht decken kann.
Wer im Frühjahr schwimmfähige Pellets verfüttert, riskiert ein Energiemangelsyndrom beim Koi.
Ist nicht auf meinem "Mist" gewachsen, sondern die Aussage von Fachtierärzten.
Ich halte mich dran und meinen Fischen geht es blendend.



Gruss   Jens M


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

Guter Punkt, Jens, das ist das wichtigste: jeder sollte das tun, was seinen Kois am besten bekommt!
und nicht das, was "alle tun"

wenn jemand seine Fische jahrelang gut aber anders als ich füttert werde ich ihm auf keinen Fall dreinreden, nie im Leben!
---
Jens, was ist denn das für ein Futter, das du beschreibst, oder mischst Du das Futter selber ?
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Selbst-Anreichern von Futter?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Juni 2003)

*Futter*

Hallo Jeme,

das Energie-mangelsyndrom kann aber zwei Ursachen haben.

1.) Zu wenig Energiezufuhr durch schlechte Ernährung
2.) Zu hoher Energieverbrauch durch Streß,Störungen,usw.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

Hallo Lothar!

Genau so ist das.

Langer Winter, tiefer Koi-Teich. Die geschwächten Fische müssen nach ganz oben, um Futter zu kriegen.
Dann noch ein Futter, dass den Energiebedarf nicht deckt.
Und schon hat man/Fisch Probleme.

Seetieröl soll als Lieferant mehrfach ungesättigter Fettsäuren bei kälteren Temperaturen besser/leichter verdaut werden.

Als Sinkfutter verfüttert, haben die Koi weniger Stress und es ist die natürlicher Art der Futteraufnahme.

Im Sommer verfütter ich einmal am Tag Schwimmfutter, um die Koi dann besser beobachten zu können. Ich will ja auch mal sehen, ob sich da ein Parasit verirrt haben könnte.

Wheat Gearm soll es ja auch als Sinkfutter geben. Wie hoch ist denn der Anteil an den mehrfach ungesättigten Fettsäuren?
Ich habe im Frühjahr und jetzt noch teilweise 2-3 mal die Woche KOI-FIT-PLUS verfüttert.


Gruss   Jens M


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

Ach so!

Das absolute Highlight für die Fische sind einmal pro Woche 50 frisch gegrabene und gewaschene Regenwürmer.
Da spielen die völlig verrückt. Von 50 Würmern schafft es keiner, die 120 cm bis auf den Grund unbeschadet zurückzulegen.



Gruss  Jens M


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

wow... wo bekommst Du denn 50 __ Würmer her ??? 
ich hätte nur 50.000 Ameisen anzubieten, die kannst Du aber täglich haben   
haben derzeit eine richtige Ameisen-PLAGE

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

Hai Doogie!

Wohne nur 75  km von der Nordsee weg. Bei uns am Ems-Deich, aber auch auf meinem Grundstück gibt es massenhaft davon.


Gruss  Jens M


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2003)

*Fischfutter oder ?*

Hallo Jeme,

ich füttere den ganzen Winter nichts,in meinem Teich gibt es 
genügend Naturfutter.

ABER

im Winter hat,bis auf wenige Ausnahmefälle, bei mir am Teich
niemand etwas zu suchen.
Keine Tiere,keine Menschen,selbst meine Frau nicht.
Keine Störungen durch Wasser-nachfüllen oder Technik-austausch 
oder Kontrolle.

Wer im Winter das Eis betritt spielt mit seinem Leben !!!!!!!!!


----------

